# Alcohol ruining my marriage



## beaglemom

Married over 30 years. I am so miserable. Husband is a binge drinker and does not see a problem with getting a buzz every now and then. A buzz to him is over 12+ beers. On the days he is sober he is negative and whiney. I do not even like him as a person anymore.


----------



## trey69

My suggestion is to seek out some local Alanon meetings in your area for yourself. Get you some books on living with an alcoholic. Possibly seeing a counselor for your self might be good too. You can't fix him, but you can work on you. At some point you will need to decide if this is how you want to spend the rest of your life.


----------



## Ignis

He will change when he will recognize he has a problem. Till than you have two options...1. seriously confront him with the situation as you see it or...well, just let it be as it is.

I recommend you the first option. But you must know that for "alcohol game" it takes two not only one. You will have to change yourself and the way you think...

I recommend you to read the article Living with an alcoholic on this page.


----------



## DumpedAgain

Addiction can make a person very unlikeable. It is hard
to like someone who is either drunk or recovering from a 
drunk.


----------

